# VST basket



## Shakey

I'm thinking of a VST basket for my Cherub. Bit confused about which size to go for and 'Ridged' or 'ridgeless' I just don't get!

Any advice welcome.


----------



## origmarm

Hey there. The size is not related to the machine, simply to the dose you want to use. I use both 15 and 17g with the Cherub. I use Ridgeless but for me that's just a preference.


----------



## shrink

Also save your money and get the la marzocco branded ones from coffee hit. Same baskets, half the price.

LM 17g = VST 18g


----------



## Shakey

Thanks origmarm. Excuse my ignorance, can you not use a bigger basket and use a smaller dose to save buying several baskets? What is the significance of ridged or ridgeless?


----------



## shrink

The baskets hole pattern and hole sizes are designed to create the perfect extraction in their stated dose range (for a vst 18g basket it's between 17-19g. LM simply state the lower figure, but also takes up to 19)

As a result, you do not get a proper extraction if you under dose these baskets


----------



## Shakey

Thanks shrink - that makes sense. Now i just need to make sense of 'Ridges'


----------



## shrink

The ridge jst makes it harder to get the basket out of the PF. The ridgeless ones slip in and out easier. That might matter if you use your basket to weigh the grinds going into your shot. Me, I weigh with the portafilter.

I'm not convinced there's any taste or performance difference between ridged and ridgeless. The holes and their consistency are what make these baskets special.

The LM ones are ridged. But only £11 lol


----------



## Glenn

Here's a photo of a ridgeless 20g VST alongside a ridged Gaggia Classic basket

I'm a fan of ridgeless (as the pucks knock out nicely) although extraction-wise there's not much difference as you normally tamp to the ridge anyway


----------



## Shakey

Again, you have shed light on the subject. I can go for it now.

Thanks again


----------



## shrink

How crap does that gaggia basket look next to the vst


----------



## Shakey

Thanks Glenn. I still have a Gaggia and the difference is readily apparent from your pic.


----------

